
Former Googler explains how creative freedom can turn people into entitled jerks - zwieback
https://work.qz.com/1226761/a-former-google-engineer-explains-how-creative-freedom-can-turn-people-into-entitled-jerks/
======
kwillets
It's my understanding that many people work on the buses, so letting them take
food with them doesn't seem like a stretch.

The theory behind workbait is exactly this scenario -- that workers give an
extra half hour to the company in return for food and/or minor savings in
personal time. Even if they take it home I wouldn't call it a loss.

